# Starting to Train Dogs



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I would like to get some of the seasoned traininers perspectives on how to become a professional trainer. I am currently a 28 year old professional that has a love of the outdoors and has hunted with labs most of my life. I am absolutely hooked on training and have become progressively more effective as a trainer but I find myself wanting more in the way of developing my skills. I have put some considerable money into the genetics of my two dogs to essentially start a great line of pedigreed hunting companions.

I believe that genetics are the base of any good breeder/trainer(please lets not beat the pedigree question to death). I would eventually, over the next 10-20 years, like to cultivate a great breeding/training program from these two dogs as the base and of course adding new lines as I upscale my operation. I in no way want to start anything that resembles a puppy-mill. I want to put quality into my program not quantity with the expectations that I will only breed and train what I can responsibly care for to ensure that I provide both a solid line of dogs and also a solid training program. I assume as I move on in life over the next 5 - 10 years that I will likely be able to devote more time to this program and thus support an increasing level of involvement and anumnimals. I also am in the process of purchasing 80 acres outside of Bismarck that will serve as both a home and my training area. So there is no plan to run this out of a backyard in the city.

I would like to solicit some advise on areas of development for Professional Trainers and what opportunities are out there to increase your aptitude in those areas.

I appreciate the help and look forward to the groups responses.

Bill


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Find a pro that you can work with and work out some arangement swapping labor for training / education.

If you put titles on your dogs and people in the "game" see and like the way you and your dogs work you will have the best advertising for both your pups and training services.

What breed are you working with?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Labs


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gonehunting's actaully done it I would ask him.

I did it a a part time hobby for years the worst part is seeing people with opinions based on nonsense undo the training.

Dealing with the general public can be aggravating.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

There are a fair number of pros that frequent Retrievertraining.net

I know the question has been posed there a few times. Do a search and you should be able to find some info.

Labs are tough. Lots of competition from breeders both good and backyard.

Have you put titles on your foundation dogs?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Beware what you wish for. The life of a Pro is a very tough and somewhat thankless profession. It takes a very special type of person to be a dog trainer. You basically run into three types of dog trainer: 1) The sadist, that loves inflicting pain on any living thing but isn't man enough to try it with a person. 2) The bleeding heart that loves dogs and would never consider putting any pressure on one, or inflicting pain on one. 3). The third is the rarest individual of all. He can work with a dog a short time and analyze exactly what that dog is lacking or needs. He applies just enough pressure whatever that level may be to get the job done and no more. The dogs live for his touch and would bust through the gates of Hell for him. Ther are very, very, few of these people around.

Ask yourself how hard you want to work. A pro is up at 6:00AM, 4:00 on trial days and work until the sun is setting. He works at least 6 days per week and if your running any kind of tests, 6 months out of the year it's seven days a week. Before you ever go to visit a Pro buy, study, and read every great source of training material on the market. Mike Lardy, Evan Graham, D.L. Wolters, Jim Dobbs. Then go to a Pro's and ask if you can help him train his dogs in return for his instruction. You'll be throwing birds, planting blinds, reloading bumper boys, cleaning kennels, and whatever else he needs doing. Never, ever tell him you don't agree with his methods, that he is doing it incorrectly according to Lardy, etc. Pick a quality Pro with a proven record that uses and organized and recognized system, not a fly by night that is learning as he goes.

There are very few people that can live and prosper in this life, but it can be done. Also realize that what seems fun and glamorous to you now, may be pure drudgery when you do it full time. You will be working with living, breathing animals that require your total attention at all times, that rely on every bite of food and drink of water to come from you. In a fit of rage you can destroy months of work or ruin a dog totally. Think carefully about it, study hard, and make a decision based on your head and not your heart. For my part, the many years I spent doing it were the most rewarding years of my life and to this day I regret quitting. I remember every great dog I ever trained and in fact remember more about every dog I trained than I do the people. I loved the dogs and tolerated the owners. You have to be an instructor of people as well as dogs if you're to be successful. Today, if I were to do it again, ( I won't, I'm too old ) I'd never touch a field trial dog, I'd only work with gun dogs. The field trials is where the action and glamour is, the hunting dogs and their owners are where the satisfaction is.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey N.dakotakid,
I'm kinda in the same boat as you, 28 and currently I own a masonry company that has done well but realize that while the moneys good I'm just not that happy and I don't know how long my body will hold up to the work load. I've kinda had the long term goal to slowly start getting into the training bus. over the next 5 years I've been doing what alot of people hear have said working with a pro reading everything I can get my hands on and also have to young dogs that are close to getting there SH, MH (Chessies) I would really reccomend getting to know a well respected pro, there are things that you just can not learn from a book. I wish ya the best of luck Craig


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a friend who is a pro. He loves getting young pups in to do the job right from the start, but he says most of the dogs brought to him are dogs people have screwed up and they want him to fix them. So, he spends a considerable amount of time trying to undo mistakes owners have made.. So be aware of that end of the job when you get into it.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice and also the "watch outs". I wold not say that I want to do it fulltime anytim soon. Rather I understand that like any trade that it will take a considerable amount of experience and mentoring to learn properly.

I am not nearly as interested in running trials as I am in producing gun dogs. I have hunted all of m life and to me ther has been no better thrill than hunting behind a gooddog... not just to watch the dog work but also to watc how other people react to a good dog, especially kids.

To me it won't be for the money, you will never have enough of it. Rather it is the developement piece of it. I love to work with animals... and I love to hunt. Put the two togethr and you have a hobby tha I can turn into dream job. But, like a mentor I ahve said... don't leave one until the other is costing you money... then it is time. So, asfar as my plans go, by the time I get myself educated and experienced enough to train gun dogs to the qualitythat I think they should be... hopefully I wil ahve enough money and more time o commit to it.

I ave read olters and some Mike Lardy, but I ahve long ways to go... thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Training gun dogs is the way to go in my book, its less demanding and hunters are for the most part just looking for a good basic dog.

Start small do it part time ( keep your day job) and gain a good local reputation. Thats what I did and for years after I quit training other peoples dogs I got calls asking for my training. If you do a good job for a fair price word of mouth wil keep you busy. I can't imagine what advertising on a web site would do.

The other nice thing about staying smal and doing it part time is you can send them home to their owners in hunting season and work with your own dogs.

And have some peace. Its can be fun but anytime your dealing with animals your really tied down. I'm personally planning to drop down to 3-4 dogs from and average of 10-12 as my older dogs pass away.

One more thing there is a lot of money in just training obedience for non-hunters and its really very simple. I did a lot of that at times.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Giv me a call sometime when ya got lil bit a time ok?? thanks Jonesy
859-985-2918


----------

